# IS THIS A POSSIBLE CURE?



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, I have done ALOT of reading around this topic on numerous websites, hours and hours, and im sure many of you have too, so you may have come across this topic at one point.

Have a quick read over the first page of posts, (mainly the posts by 'IBSucks'). Then come back for a discussion.

Click here

This does sound quite uplifting to know someone has instantly been completely cured of LG by a minor operation, and their life has completely gone back on track. I am doing to show this post to my GP on Monday (2 days time) and will let you know what they suggest. Hopefully they may agree it is sensible to carry out if I can prove I am suffering from this illness.

It is also helpful because ways of treating such as therapy are very demanding and may not always be assuring.

I can keep my IBS symptoms such as bloating, diarrhoea and strange stomach noises to a capable state, so if I get this LG under control I think im back on track in my life again.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

that thread was originally from here i think


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

But the woman said she has constipation and spent $2000.00 on the procedure.Hope it works for he,but some of us cant afford an operation.

Please let us know what the Dr. and you decide.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ dont you get a prolapse after a bm? tbh honest i never noticed any physical problem right at the time of lg but things soon got physically bad. im thinking things got bad interally, then the effect got worse to a point where it was noticeable externally.


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

thickthighs1 said:


> But the woman said she has constipation and spent $2000.00 on the procedure.Hope it works for he,but some of us cant afford an operation.
> 
> Please let us know what the Dr. and you decide.


Surgery is free here in the U.K.


----------

